# Bog Butter



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2016)

Supposed to be 2,000 years old.
However, it hasn't been dated yet.
Turf cutters unearth prehistoric lump of bog butter - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 9, 2016)

What a cheesy story.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 9, 2016)

I can't believe it's not butter!


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> I can't believe it's not butter!



You know I don't remember ever having the famous "Kerrygold" butter?
There is a Limerick butter, but the EC code reveals that's made from Belgian dairy/milk/cream and the blurb about Limerick cows is fictitious. I also saw "Greek Feta" with an Irish dairy code, which is illegal. The Limerick butter may indeed be made here, it doesn't have to use Irish milk to be Irish butter, Loopholes.  Like the "Irish" bras made in Shannon. In fact they used subsidized disabled people simply to put bulk shipped items into individual retail packets.


----------



## J Riff (Jun 9, 2016)

This story is spreading


----------



## svalbard (Jun 9, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> What a cheesy story.






Brian Turner said:


> I can't believe it's not butter!



Channelling your inner Billy Connolly


----------

